# NHS Waiting????



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey girlies

Just thought id start a new wee thread out there for all those playing the waiting game at the minute, its always good to try to find ways to pass the time and this for me is one of them.  Id like to here all your stories. 

Heres mine - DH has significantly low count and we have been told we need ICSI in asscoication with IVF, been on the NHS waiting list since May 10, was told then it was 10-12 months long, looks like its more like 12 months so hopefully i will be starting tx in May 11.  The wait is so hard, im so sick of hearing about people being pregnant and in all fairness i am happy for them, i just wish it was me, its just so hard, i feel like ive no right to feel like this but its so hard to deal with.

This stress really isnt good but how do i control it? HELP


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hang in there Babydreams

We are in Jan already and i thought when we signed out forms this time last year it would be the longest ever and sure now im waiting on my jan period you will hopfeully get your golden ticket in PAril. The waiting game is awful but to be honest the past year has flown by and it was my best friend who pointed out that she cudnt believe we had signed a year ago.

It is hard when you hear of other pregnancies and ive been there and done that esp with my yournger sis expecting twins.

Hang in here.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Polly19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - we signed up to both lists at the RFC at the end of April 2010. The consultant told us 4-5 months for the self-funded list and 8-9 for the NHS one. The letters said 8-9 and 10-12 months respectively - and now we are focusing on the 10-12 month bit! 

I agree with you about waiting - the months stretch out in front of you and disappear into the mist and it seems you are stuck in a kind of limbo land while everyone else seems to have a focus and direction - you are still waiting. We have done what I read some others here doing - breaking the months down into segments (Halloween, Christmas, New Year etc.) and I am just thinking the next stop will be Easter and by then hopefully we will both have some evidence that things are finally moving on for us!

I think staying focused on the goal while trying not to wish my life away has been the hardest part - as well as, of course, the numerous babies that have been born to friends while we've waited - needless to say we are happy for them too at a deeper level, but it always brings a pang of pain for a while.

Here's to the last few months of waiting!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiyas 
I'm the same at the minute, its driving me  & its not pretty 
We have been ttc #2 for around 6yrs now, in Oct 09 after a Lap&Dye I was told that I had blocked tubes & adhesions, that I suffer from secondary inferlility & there is no possible way I can get pregnant au naturel. Signed 18th March 10 for both lists so hopefully it wont be too long until my letter of offer comes through 
Here's hoping the wait will soon be over for us!!  xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Danni Doots

You should be hearing shortly we signed on the 13th Jan and waiting on jans af


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies, thanks for replying

Jillyhen - thanks i just have to get the months in and think positively.  Good luck with starting your tx, the one month you want you AF to arrive after waiting all these years, just seems wrong...lol  The sooner it arrives the better - keep us posted on your journey.

Polly19 - agh me and you will most likely be starting at the same time then, with you signing end of April last year and me start of May last year - we should get letters of offer around the same time.  Hopefully the wait is still the same and hasnt got any longer from last year.  Fingers crossed.  

Dannii-Doots - i would imagine you should get your letter soon for offer of treatment.  Good luck i hope it arrives sooner rather than later!  Keep us posted when you receive it.

Lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

I've turned into a stalker  my poor poor postman


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

ha ha ha Danni_Boots that made me laugh this morning and also think that when the time comes im gonna be the exact same lol.  Poor postmen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello girlies 
just a quickie, is anybody waiting on their letter of offer this month like myself?? 
love to all xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey DanniiBoots

Any sign of that letter?  How are you feeling, im sure you cant wait til it arrives.  

Jillyhen - hows things with you still waiting on AF?

Polly10 - hows things with you?  

Ive just booked a few days off in February going away for the weekend with a crowd of friends and ive booked a week off at the end of April.  Me and DH are going to Donegal for a wee break - im hoping that makes the time go a bit faster. It also gives us something to look forward to.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi babydreams.danniboots#

Still waiting on my af, my head is turned and im really starting to get peeved off!

Your time will fly by just enjoy yourself and before you know it thw white envelope will arrive.

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hiyas babydreams, jillyhen, polly & everyone else reading 
babydreams little breaks away are such a great idea, have fun 
oh jillyhen,  any sign yet??
Still waiting on the letter, pulling my hair out  thought I would have heard something by now flip sake  ah well I've came this far 
 to all xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im sure you are, id be the same, it will come soon though.  Did you contact them to see where you are on the list?

Your right you have come this far, not long now.  Its all so exciting


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

No sign yet girls ive had flippin cramps all week and eating rings around me lol.

I think our letter came in at the end of the nov give it another week danniboots.

Jillyhen


----------



## Polly19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Babydreams - enjoy your breaks away - we are going to book a weekend away in March, as you say, having something to look forward to helps the time pass   . I emailed RFC last week as I have to work on timetables for work begining in April until July. They confirmed that the letter should come out at 10 months for treatment in 12 - so it seems things are staying stable. We are hoping for a leter in February, so will wait and see!

Dannii-Doots and Jillyhen - hope your waiting is over soon   .


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Polly19

Thats good im glad the list seems to be the same, it would just be so dishearting if it got longer.  Just a few more months to go for the both of us.  Hopefully you'll get your letter in Feb and mine wont be far behind in March.


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

morning girls 
nopes babydreams havent contacted them as yet, dont want to be getting done for harassment   
any sign yet jillyhen?? c'mon af  
you must be right behind me then polly 
another day closer to starting eh ladies, its really very odd that we cant wait for moodswings injections & dildo-cams  exciting times ahead  xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

going to blow you all bubbles for being so lovely


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Danni-boots - your second last comment there - made me laugh .  Thanks for putting a smile on my face today.  The things we put ourselves through... .  Sure it'll be all worth it in the end for that little bundle of joy! 

sending you some bubbles right back


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Still no sign girls the cramps have now stopped getting really annoyed.

Danniboots im laughing at your last comment on.. Made my day lol


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just when you want the dam thing to arrive, try not to stress out too much (easier said than done, i know) but this can delay af arriving too - try to relax and im sure she will rear her ugly head soon...lol

Whats your next step Jillyhen - have you to ring them when it arrives and when will you be start drugs.. etc?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey babydreams

yeah once it finally makes an apperance im to send up my letter with date etc and prob get an appt 3 weeks after that.I got so excited when my letter arrived and was hoping that it would start soon, i just keep thinking that if it arrived on time we wouldve been started ny now.

In a way its prob a blessing as ive started the show for the next 3 weeks so that will keep my mind of things. If it didnt come by tues i would be panicking..

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen and other ladies

Well sure at least you've got that to take your mind off things, im sure it will arrive soon.  

So glad its the weekend, its been a hard week.  My friend came in to see me in work yesterday and brought in her scan, i was like oh let me see, but i really didnt even want to see, does that make sense?  She was so excited and looked so so happy - i was just wishing it was me, it just feels like im never gonna know what it feels like to get a BFP and then scans and a big belly and all that... Why do i feel like its never gonna happen for me


----------

